# Finally.... Gumball Dispensers



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been working on these off and on between other things and finally got them finished in time for Christmas. The jars will contain gumballs, M&M's, Jelly Beans and Skittles. Each gift will be made up of one dispenser and two jars filled with one of the above items, that way they can switch between the two.

Two for my "Grumpa" boys, one for my wifes best friend and one for my secretary/assistant at the office.

Easy and fun to make and are wonderful gifts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You did a very nice job on them  I like the little tray for the little hands to get some out of them and for your hands 

Just a note,,,I put in some MM's and they pulled them all out in one day so I put some red hots balls and that took care of that error , hahahahaha , mean old SOB I am... I know..Hahahaha..
but I also would like to have one now and then..lemon drops are next in line hahahahaha..

====



Bob N said:


> I have been working on these off and on between other things and finally got them finished in time for Christmas. The jars will contain gumballs, M&M's, Jelly Beans and Skittles. Each gift will be made up of one dispenser and two jars filled with one of the above items, that way they can switch between the two.
> 
> Two for my "Grumpa" boys, one for my wifes best friend and one for my secretary/assistant at the office.
> 
> Easy and fun to make and are wonderful gifts.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> You did a very nice job on them  I like the little tray for the little hands to get some out of them and for your hands
> 
> ...


Thanks BJ, I used your idea of each wheel having 2 holes and also planned the wheels down about 1/8" for smooth and easy turning. It was made with hole saws instead of the scroll saw which I think worked better as well.

I do hope you sleep with one eye open and check under the covers and bed before turning in "evil one". Kids don't forget and have a reputation of getting even :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very neat idea, you can't help but like them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

" Kids don't forget and have a reputation of getting even "

Very true ,I still recall my dad putting a chain and lock of the Ref. when I was a kit , it stuck with me and I said I will never do that but now that I'm a old SOB, I can see why he did it..it's like he always had black tires on his car, now I can see why , white side walls need to be cleaned all the time...hahahahaha but I will never put a lock on the food..but I will now and then put some hot candy in the candy machine LOL LOL LOL...

=====



Bob N said:


> Thanks BJ, I used your idea of each wheel having 2 holes and also planned the wheels down about 1/8" for smooth and easy turning. It was made with hole saws instead of the scroll saw which I think worked better as well.
> 
> I do hope you sleep with one eye open and check under the covers and bed before turning in "evil one". Kids don't forget and have a reputation of getting even :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## valkyre00 (Jun 7, 2009)

I not patented I would love to have the plans for those


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scrollsaw Workshop: Jul 18, 2009


His website can be addictive....


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are real nice Bob. I like the look with the tray to catch the candy.Now I'll have to make some of those.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Good idea and nice work, Bob!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob those are very "sweet"! Nicely done!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Love the wood Bob. Great job. Trays are a great improvement.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice compliments everyone. I encourage trying this as a project, it makes a great gift for both young and old.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Realy nice Bob, I wish I had had the time to have made a couple of those. I know some neighborhood kids that would have gone crazy over those.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Doug

Great site  now many of the other members can make a gum ball machine too plus other neat items ,plans and videos, great site.. 

========



kp91 said:


> Scrollsaw Workshop: Jul 18, 2009
> 
> 
> His website can be addictive....


----------

